# laptop zum kartenplotter umfunktionieren?



## Pete (11. Januar 2004)

hallo....
hab folgende idee...hab einen älteren, kaum noch benutzten läppi p 266 mhz mit nem cd-laufwerk und 4 gb platte, den hab ich vorwiegend im urlaub mit, um dort seekartensoftware zu betrachten und bilder zu speichern...
angeregt durch ralles kombikoffer kam mir die idee, ob man nicht auch so einen größeren mit intergriertem lappi bauen kann, der dann als navigationsgerät und fischfinder genutzt werden kann ...
frage: wer hat sich schon mit der gps-mäßigen aufrüstung des mobilen pc beschäftigt...reicht mit eine lösung aus externer gps-maus und einer navi-software, die mit der maus korrespondieren kann??? wenn ja, wer kennt funktionierende lösungen mit namen...(insbesondere der der software)...???


----------



## Condor (11. Januar 2004)

Bei Pocketnavigation dürften viele deiner Fragen beantwortet werden.#h 

Davon abgesehen gebe ich zu bedenken das es relativ kompliziert ist den Schlepptop gegen "Wassereinbruch " zu sichern!!:z

MfG
Condor


----------



## bernie (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo Pete,
ich habe drüber schonmal was geschrieben.....
ICH habe mir nen ollen Schlepptop besorgt und die FREEWARE Seaclear (www.sping.com)
Ein Superprogramm, in dem Du eigene Karten benutzen kannst.
Ich fahre hier fast täglich meine Routen für den Flekkefjord ab 
Die Deutsche Beschreibung ist 1A !!!!

Also zusammengefasst: Schlepptop+Seaclear+GPS= Kartenplotter


----------



## Torsk (11. Januar 2004)

Grundsätzlich geht es (sogar sehr gut). Ich verwende WinGPS Pro in Verbindung mit komplett gescannten Seekarten (keine Ausschnitte). Fugawi wäre eine Alternative. Bei gutem Kartenmaterial ist die Genauigkeit mehr als ausreichend. Eine GPS-Maus sollte damit auch funktionieren(NMEA-Komunikation), ich hab ein Garmin 12 über Datenkabel angeschlossen. Deine Hardware reicht dazu auch völlig aus, nur ist halt das Problem, das Ganze spritzwassergeschützt zu bekommen, dabei die Kühlung zu gewährleisten, die Akkulaufzeiten sind auch nicht gerade sehr lange und so weiter. 

Gruß Torsk


----------



## Pete (11. Januar 2004)

hi, torsk ...werden garmin geräte generell von der software erkannt?...hab ein extrex...bei gps utility funzt es ja auch prima...
aber das einscannen von karten ist ja recht stressig, nicht wahr?
wie kann man denn die funktion testen...reicht ne landkarte der ecke, in der man wohnt?...man muss die bestimmt erst wieder kalibrieren, oder?

gibts auch noch weitere seekartenprogramme ausser fugawi, die da in frage kämen und wo die gps-schnittstelle firmenübergreifend
korrespondiert?


----------



## Torsk (11. Januar 2004)

Pete, die Komunikation erfolgt eigentlich immer mit dem NMEA-Protokoll. Müsste mit dem e-trex genauso funktionieren, kann man am Gerät einstellen. Ob das erstmal funzt, kannst du z.B. mit MS Autorute feststellen.
 Natürlich mußt du bei einer Navisoft die Karten kalibrieren, das ist bei z.B  WinGPS  relativ einfach. Mit einer Wanderkarte sollte das zum Testen ohne Probleme gehen.
Meine Karten hab ich von einem Kollegen in einem Architektenbüro
durch den Plotter schieben lassen, einen Copyshop zu finden, der das preisgünstig erledigt, ist oft schwer. Es geht zur Not auch in Din A4, nur bekommt man es in der Qualität auf dem heimischen Scanner kaum hin.
An Softwarelösungen für Selbstscans sind mir nur die beiden obengenannten bekannt, gibt da wohl noch MaxSeaYacht, ist aber preistechnisch eine andere Liga, und ob die nur mit C-Map klappt,kann ich nicht sagen.

Gruß Torsk


----------



## Pete (11. Januar 2004)

hi..hab mir die testversion von wingps (leider nur ne trial) mal runtergeladen...is nett gemacht...werde morgen mal testen, ob ich hier bei mir navigieren kann...


----------



## Torsk (12. Januar 2004)

Hab beim googeln dieses Super-Faq  gefunden, zur GPS-Nutzung allgemein und auch in Verbindung mit Laptop. Weis nicht, ob der Link im Board schon existiert, ist aber auf jeden Fall lesenswert.

Gruß Torsk


----------



## HeinzJuergen (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo Torsk

Klasse der Link

Muss ihn mir heute abend mal reinziehen:b :b 
Gruß
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## masch1 (12. Januar 2004)

Hi Pete

ich hatte die gleiche Idee kickklack :m :m


----------



## Angelwebshop (12. Januar 2004)

Wenns beliebt ein Tipp vom AWS.

Wir selber benutzen C Map Karten im zusammenhang mit dem Programm MaxSea.  Die Variante ist die beste, aber auch die teuerste.  Bei dieser Kombination kommen sehr schnell ein paar Tausend Euros zusammen.  

Eine sehr gute und Preiswerte Alternative bietet Fugawi.  Wir benutzen das Progarmm im zusammenhang mit gescannten Seekarten, die wir dann kalibieren und für Fugawi verständlich machen. 

Die Lösung per Laptop die auch für den normalen User bezahlbar bleibt sieht demnach so aus:

1)  Man besorgt ( kauft ) sich das Programm Fugawi , Kostenpunkt etwa  150 Euro.

2) Nun kauft man sich die Papierkarten die man entsprechend Digital verarbeiten will. Beispiel eine Norge Karte kostet ca.  22,. Euro.

Und jetzt kommt das wichtigste der Scann muss absolut genau sein, leider gibt es nur wenige Großformatscaner die das können,  am beste eignet sich ein COLOTRAC -Scaner, der ist in der Lage Karten bis zu einer größe von DIN A 0 verzugsfrei und hochgenau zu scannen.  Wer hier nun spart der hat Abweichenungen von 150 bis 300 Meter, das ist eindeutig zuviel, will man gewiße Hotspots anfahren.  Ein guter Scann schlägt etwa mit 50 bis 70 Éuro zu Buche 

So hat man alles in allem mit ca. 250 Euronen alles zusammen um perfekt mit dem Laptop navigieren zu können.  Jede weitere Karte kostet dann incl. scanen nochmals ca, 80 bis 100 Euro, das ist aber weitaus billiger als fertige Digitale karten zu erwerben. 

Liegt die Karte nun als tif oder jpeg vor, kann man die Karte kalibieren , nun das GPS dazu schalten und es kann losgehen. 

Da wir im Besitz eines solchen COLORTRAC sind, haben wir schon eine gewiße Anzahl an Kartenscanns vorliegen. Wir dürfen diese Scanns aber nicht verkaufen, können aber jedem der eine Papier-Karte bei uns bestellt , dann seine Karte scannen, eine kalibierung durch uns ist auch möglich. 

Fugawi ist zwar nicht so genau wie z.B. MaxSaea, aber mir einer Toleranz von ca. 10 bis 20 Metern immer noch Praktikabel.

Weitere spezielle Infos gerne, stellt einfach eure Fragen.


PS: Ich hatte vorausgesetzt das man im besitz eines GPS-Gerätes ist.  Wenn es bischen moderner sein soll, kann man auch über die Magelan Lösung nachdenken.  Hier werden die Seekarten direkt ins GPS geladen, eine feine Sache und funktioniert einwandfrei. Dank EGNOS liegt hier die Geanuigkeit bei ca. 3 Metern.  Man bekommt mit der BlueNav software von magelan übrigens 192 Europäische Seekarten mitgeliefert, laut herstelle kann mann angeblich immer nur eine Karte ins GPS laden,  das kann man jedoch mit ein paar kleinen Tricks umgehen, ich hatte schon 5 Karten hochgeladen, in der Regel braucht man das jedoch nicht.


----------

